# Curing the "Baritone Curse"



## davidpneff

Hey all,

I've been singing in choirs for most of my life and have recently begun to take voice lessons. My goal is to eventually become a soloist.

I suffer from the "baritone curse" and can barely get my voice above Middle-C. On a good day, the highest note I can sing is F-4. Anything above that sounds awful and I feel like I am straining my voice, which is not good.

So, what tips would you have for me to be able to develop a better head voice and to sing falsetto? A lot of the arias that I am working for music lessons and choir require me to sing above F-4.


----------

